# A FUN LABEL



## rgecaprock (Nov 18, 2007)

I found some Cabernet Sauvignon grapes at a local grocery store this fall and bought enough to make 1 gallon as an experiment. I just squished the grapes with my hands, added the proper ingredients, racked a couple of times. It is clearing and pretty and surprisingly very good for my first try of a "real" wine grape. So here is the label. I took a picture of the grapes on a plate and decided to use it on the label.









Here is the originial picture:






Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 18, 2007)

*WOW!* What a great label!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2007)

How cool is that when you can get Cab/Sauv grapes at a grocery store.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 18, 2007)

Good score....bet you wish you'd have 'picked' more grapes.


I like the real photo.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 18, 2007)

I agree with NW ....I would use the undoctored picture Ramona. So what store did you find thses in? There not also considered a table grape are they?


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 18, 2007)

I thought about using the original but the grapes looked kind of plain sitting on that plate. I found them at a grocery store called H.E.B.They were in a special section labled as wine grapes each pound was wrapped in paper. They had Zinfandel Grapes too. $1.99 a pound. They sell them at the store where Curtis works too during the fall. 


Ramona


----------



## Joanie (Nov 18, 2007)

Ah maaaan! I have that same idea in my "Label Ideas" folder so you know _I_ like it!!! You just beat me to it!!!

I really like your "Grocery Store Wine" thing! _That_ was way clever!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 18, 2007)

I like the label Ramona, but I'm more interested in the wine. Did you use just juice you squeezed or did you add water. It would take about 15 pounds per gallon if you just use juice, especially if you don't have a press or ferment on the skins. I bet the taste is great!


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 18, 2007)

The reason I said it is lighter than most is because I didn'thave enough grapes and I did add water, but still it is very good. I did ferment on the skins. I really didn't know what I was doing but it is very drinkable. Not full body but lots of grape flavor non the less. I'll see what I can do different next year.
Ramona


----------



## CajunTim (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice label!
I like it also. I have not found wine grapes down here yet, but I am sure it would be lots of fun to make wine from them.


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 22, 2007)

There are some advantages to living in a large, Southern, metropolitan area. HEB for one!


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow! $1.99 a pound. I would think that is a steal especially when you consider Walmart gets $3.78 for muscadines in season. As much as I love muscadine wine you couldn't put them in the same class as Cab. If I'd seen em I would have grabbed them.


----------

